# Pictures and experiences from aprons



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

@Junipurr sells aprons for bucks and rams. Those of you who use them, would you please share your pictures and / or experiences (in words)?

Thanks!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

No feedback yet - mine just arrived this week and I haven't "installed" it yet! Trying it on a 1 year old boer buck to run with my does & kids as all his companions were our freezer animals and were just processed.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

I am very much looking forward to your coming photos and stories! What does your buck think of it? Mine were not so fond of them... "Hey! What are you doing? Take that stupid thing off me! These girls are NICE!!"

Other members? I know I have seen pictures here, but for now I do not re-find them.

As usual ... (blush)


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I have 3 bucks and all of them have an apron. The security strap is a must! My first apron didn't have one and that buck gets it off all the time! He even lost it(It's a black one so I suggest a bright colored one) and bred a yearling I hadn't planned on breeding. I do find that my bucks slip their front legs behind the barrel strap and walk with the shield in front of their legs but I don't check them daily like I should.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

slip a leg through a strap, eh? Are they tight enough? Or shall we prefer a strap diagonally on the sides of the neck?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

They loosen a bit every day and I don't check them daily. So every so often they slip their legs through.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I haven't had one slip a leg through, although I did have them slip off the back end a couple of times. A string tied from the apron to the goat's collar fixed that problem. I have photos somewhere but it would be hard to find them.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I would think rigging a harness for it might work... like a horse cart harness, brest caller, breechen exc...sorta like this...


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Yeah, but not _quite_ that many straps, eh? I had a strap forwards, and then two additional from the withers (?) to under the neck, supporting the breast (?) strap.

_(Apologies for not finding the right words!)_


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

yea, lol, but you did find the right words!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

spidy1 said:


> yea, lol, but you did find the right words!


No, I didn't. The words I needed were not in the dictionary!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

problem solved....all it needs is a apron on the belly girth:bighug:


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Okay, very nice drawing! My aprons were secured with a not forked strap from the "saddle" to the center of the breast collar, on both sides. Nothing more. So far, I have not been able to understand how a leg can possibly pass inside that belly girth.

Before I started to secure the aprons, my bucks often put the apron on their back while trying to convince a lady. (doh)


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

The apron has been on my 15 months old buck for nearly a week now. I have not installed the extra security strap thing. It is staying in place but I do snug it up every 2-3 days. 

The downfall is he is acting a bit full of himself now that he is living with all the does and his four freezer buck friends are no longer around to challenge him. He has begun challenging equipment (so far, the gate and my Kubota UTV) but not me yet. However, I am seeing that he may choose to challenge me soon as he has begun crossing in front of me, turning his head, and a bit of prancing. He will move back to his own pen & pasture when this year's buckling are weaned and I will keep a close eye on his behavior to put him in his place. 

I'll let you know if any does turn up pregnant in 5 months to see how the apron did!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

And do prevent him from butting you!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Just a little *bump*!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

All is still well with my buck's apron. I still have not needed to install the security strap. I need to get a photo to share! I do think he is burning more calories and losing some weight being with the doe herd. Right now, I don't think the does are overly harassed by his presence but it's difficult to assess. I'm sure August when rut begins will be a different story (he'll be moved out by then). It has been a great solution for a temporary situation, but I don't think I would use it year-round. Not through any fault of the apron - just from a management perspective!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I just got a buck apron for Merlin and the extra small is too big. He a 21/2 month old ND even with the extra strap it falls off or he gets tangled. He is really small though. So it's a onesie that's been cut to hang in the front in a 6-9 month old size. I can't wait until it fits though so he can go play with the herd. In this picture, he's wondering who the handsome devil in the oven is lol.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> I just got a buck apron for Merlin and the extra small is too big. He a 21/2 month old ND even with the extra strap it falls off or he gets tangled. He is really small though. So it's a onesie that's been cut to hang in the front in a 6-9 month old size. I can't wait until it fits though so he can go play with the herd. In this picture, he's wondering who the handsome devil in the oven is lol.


Awwww dang! I was hopin it would fit him. But i like your apron. (blush)


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> Awwww dang! I was hopin it would fit him. But i like your apron. (blush)


He'll grow into it sooner or later. BTW, I took a page out of your book and got orange 
As for the temporary rocket preventer I couldn't have done it without your inspiration


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Interesting design of an apron! (And a very cute model!!!) I only wonder, how you can adjust the part over the front legs when he grows?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Trollmor said:


> Interesting design of an apron! (And a very cute model!!!) I only wonder, how you can adjust the part over the front legs when he grows?


Thanks 
I went to a local big box store and they had the onesies on sale for a dollar each, so I bought the next couple of sizes up so as he grows I can just switch to a larger size. It was a quick solution because he was starting to extend around my 6 week old doeling and I didn't want her hurt from his attentions.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> Thanks
> I went to a local big box store and they had the onesies on sale for a dollar each, so I bought the next couple of sizes up so as he grows I can just switch to a larger size. It was a quick solution because he was starting to extend around my 6 week old doeling and I didn't want her hurt from his attentions.


Thrift stores sometimes have the onesies for a quarter.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

So, what might an onesies be ...


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Trollmor said:


> So, what might an onesies be ...


One piece infant clothing.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Trollmor said:


> So, what might an onesies be ...


A body suit for babies like this:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> One piece infant clothing.
> View attachment 159449


lol that's cute! I guess we were posting about the same time.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh. So GoofyGoat cut it off to make the apron ... (doh)

And yes, I think we are online all three at the same time. That is nice!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Trollmor said:


> Oh. So GoofyGoat cut it off to make the apron ... (doh)
> 
> And yes, I think we are online all three at the same time. That is nice!


Well, it was @Sfgwife who gave me the idea. Kuddos to her genius!
Merlin is tiny so I had to go to the infant section to get a shirt all the had that was really inexpensive was the onesie. So I unsnapped it, put it on Merlin backwards so the less sharp snap bits would be on the correct side, measured the length and cut off the unneeded fabric.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Thrift stores sometimes have the onesies for a quarter.


That would have been great but the nearest is about 40 miles away and Walmart is only 17 so the gas would have made them about the same price. Thanks though. I'm going to get some quarter ones next time I'm in that area for future bucks...come on breeding season


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> One piece infant clothing.
> View attachment 159449


Love that onesie!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Love that onesie!


Professor google.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Here is the thread Trollmor.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I have used aprons for 2 years. I cannot express how much I LOVE THEM. My bucks can be with the herd. They seem much more calm than when I pull them to exile them. I also use them on my 2 month old bucks. So nice to not worry about unplanned breeding.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Very nice pictures and text!  But - have some of the aprons nothing in front, to prevent them from sliding backwards?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Let me share with you some side shots. The aprons are from HOUSE OF BACCHUS..Anti mating apron. I LOVE THEM! very durable..affordable..and strong!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Thank you! To me, they seem a little, little like strangling, but it might be only as it looks. I would like the string in front lower.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Its about 1 inch wide , flat thick strap. It lays around the lower neck chest area..attaches below the points of the shoulders. When you order the aprons..they go by sizes per inches of chest. Measurement of withers to chest. So they are made to fit your buck, with a few inches of growth rate. That makes it very nice for me. My bucks are all young and still growing. So I can hand down the size they need next. The aprons wash easily, and are very durable.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 7, 2018)

Completely unrelated, but I must ask, @Moers kiko boars. What. Is. That? If it's a baby goat, then it's the stockiest thing I have EVER seen. If it's a puppy, it's so cute and is doing so well with that goat!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Looks like a small dog to me.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi..yes its an LGD..Anatolian..That is Savaski..he was about 8 weeks old. I was introducing him & his sister Maleeki to their new herd. They were fuzzy roly polys at that time..Now ..not so much..lol


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Hi..yes its an LGD..Anatolian..That is Savaski..he was about 8 weeks old. I was introducing him & his sister Maleeki to their new herd. They were fuzzy roly polys at that time..Now ..not so much..lol


cute pups! 
Is there a goat on a car in the background or are my eyes playing tricks?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm so glad this post came back up because I need to add "Make sure you have the right size for your buck otherwise you will have surprise babies" Yep My Nubian buck outgrow his apron and I now have some out of season babies to cuddle


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Goofy goat..shhhhh dont tell the hubby...lol lol .yes..the girls like to sunbathe on his toys. I keep asking him to move them..or at least lets fence them off...he says nah...there fine...i hope he doesnt look too close.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Goofy goat..shhhhh dont tell the hubby...lol lol .yes..the girls like to sunbathe on his toys. I keep asking him to move them..or at least lets fence them off...he says nah...there fine...i hope he doesnt look too close.


I promise I won't tell


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Goofy goat..shhhhh dont tell the hubby...lol lol .yes..the girls like to sunbathe on his toys. I keep asking him to move them..or at least lets fence them off...he says nah...there fine...i hope he doesnt look too close.


:funnytech:


----------

